# Wood protection



## home100 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have some wood outside my house.  I hope to be able to repaint it soon but since it is getting towards winter, it may have to wait.

I am not fond of the color and it doesn't go well with the surroundings.  Is there something inexpensive I can use to simply cover the wood that won't mess it up till I get it repainted.

Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure what you mean as far as covering it. A tarp if its unprotected. When you go to paint it just remember - preparation is key. Scrape all loose paint, prime bare wood and then paint.


----------

